# Fire Owners: Do you still use e-ink Kindles?



## JustinDennis (Sep 6, 2011)

The Fire looks awesome, but how does it pair with your e-ink Kindle (if you have one)? Do you still use the e-ink? Or has it been collecting dust while you revel in the awesomeness of your Fire?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

My e-ink kindle keyboard has been collecting dust honestly, although I'm sure this isn't the case for most.  For myself, I find the fire fine to read on, even for extended periods. It doesn't bother my eyes at all, which surprised me. I do keep the brightness down half way. That said, you couldn't use it outside in the sun at all, so my e-ink kindle will always be used for reading outside.


----------



## Juanny (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got a Touch as well as the Fire. I still use the Touch. For me, personally, the Touch is easier on my eyes than the Fire when it comes to reading for extended periods. The battery life is much much better, too. Having said that, the Fire is never out of reach. Because, well, because it's my Fire.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

For a couple of weeks I didn't, but now I leave my eink kindle a work so I dont have drag it back and forth everyday.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

We've purchased two Fires for our boys for Christmas, and until 12/24 they are mine.  I have to get them set up for the boys, and become familiar with them because I am the first line of tech support.    I've read a few books on one of the Fires, but I prefer my K3 (which is on its way to a new home now) or my new K4.  The Fire is just too heavy for hours of reading, at least for me (I have RA and the small joints in my hands and feet are hardest hit).  I also prefer the physical page-turn buttons of the K4 over the constant swiping of the Fire.  And finally, there's the battery life.  I just don't have to worry about the K4 running out of juice like I do with the Fire.  Don't get me wrong, I really like the Fire, and I'm sure our boys will absolutely love them.  I'll stick with my K4 for now, and if I want a color, backlit reading experience I can use my Archos tablet w/Kindle app for that.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shadin said:


> but now I leave my eink kindle a work so I dont have drag it back and forth everyday.


Ah, I like that idea.
I'm still trying to decide which will be my 'go to' device. But I probably won't ever settle on just one.
I've got a smartphone with the Kindle app, so that is always with me no matter where I am. Then I've got a Kindle Keyboard, a Touch, & a Fire (I'll be giving either the Touch or the Keyboard to a daughter who is in the Peace Corps in Africa & then will keep the other one).

But because I'm using the app on my smartphone, the Touch (currently) & my Fire, I always keep wireless on so they all stay synced. 

@ fuschiahedgehog


> (I have RA and the small joints in my hands and feet are hardest hit). I also prefer the physical page-turn buttons of the K4 over the constant swiping of the Fire


you can just tap the edge of the Fire as if you were tapping the page forward or page back buttons on the Kindle. Maybe that would not hurt your hands as much.


----------



## JustinDennis (Sep 6, 2011)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I'll stick with my K4 for now, and if I want a color, backlit reading experience I can use my Archos tablet w/Kindle app for that.


What Archos tablet do you have? How does it compare to the Fire? I was looking at Android tablets but they seemed too expensive and not functional enough. Do you like it?


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I purchased the Fire and gave my Kindle 3G to my mom (we sold her DX).  I tried to "par down" to just the fire, but it really did feel like my eyes were burning out of their sockets when using it for more than about 30 minutes of concentrated reading.  Still love the Fire for lots of stuff, but ended up buying a Touch for extended reading.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

JustinDennis said:


> What Archos tablet do you have? How does it compare to the Fire? I was looking at Android tablets but they seemed too expensive and not functional enough. Do you like it?


Archos 70. I've had it about a year now, and I really like it. The screen res isn't as high as the Fire's, but I can still read Kindle books just fine. It also has a microSD card slot and Bluetooth, unlike the Fire. Until Amazon comes out with a Fire that has bluetooth and microSD support, I'll stick with my K4 and Archos.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I own a K2 an iPad and as of last night I also have a Fire (I finally broke down after playing with one at Target).  While I like the tables for magazines, videos and apps I don't think they will ever replace an eink kindle for my everyday reading. I don't ever leave the house without my K2.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Fire and can read on it fine, but I still prefer my Touch for long reading. I tend to use my Touch at home, but when I go to work, tend to take the Fire, so I can either read at lunch, or watch a movie.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> Bluetooth, unlike the Fire. Until Amazon comes out with a Fire that has bluetooth and microSD support, I'll stick with my K4 and Archos.


Yeah - I think the lack of bluetooth is a real bummer. I happened to have a bluetooth transmitter that I got a few years back when I was regularly using an mp3 player that did not support bluetooth. I hooked it up to my Fire & it did work just fine & I can use my bluetooth stereo headphones to listen. I can clip the transmitter to the case of my Fire.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Still use my K3 for reading, the Fire is just a surrogate web browser / Angry Birds device for me.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> That said, you couldn't use it outside in the sun at all, so my e-ink kindle will always be used for reading outside.


I haven't tried it yet with my Kindle Fire, but I've never had any problems using my Nook Color or my iPad outside in the sun. On those, you just have to dial the brightness all the way up, and you can see them just fine. I assume the Kindle Fire will be the same.

I haven't touched my Kindle 4 since my Fire arrived, and I'm wondering whether I should sell it.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

My K3 and K4 are my main readers that go with me everywhere...My fire travels with me and is my bedtime reader...So, "yes" I still use my e-ink readers and love them too!!


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

My K3 (Keyboard) is still my travel Kindle--it stays in my purse and I read on it every chance I get. My Fire stays at home beside my bed--I use it for web browsing, games, Kindleboards, Facebook, Goodreads, etc., and nighttime reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I still use all my eInk Kindles...  

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

JustinDennis said:


> The Fire looks awesome, but how does it pair with your e-ink Kindle (if you have one)? Do you still use the e-ink? Or has it been collecting dust while you revel in the awesomeness of your Fire?


I use both. A few weeks into Fire ownership, I can say I use it largely to check my email and Twitter, and to play games. I still prefer a black and white Kindle for books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate reading on my fire so I still use my k2 for hours daily.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

During the getting acquainted period I am using the Fire almost exclusively.
I also have found the reading easier that I had expected.  But I did put a non-glare screen protector on it and also keep the brightness to half or less and use the "tan" background.  But yes it is not readable in bright sunlight.
I will go back to my K2 for daily use soon.  The Fire is useful for the tablet stuff. Music, Videos, games, magazines, stuff.
But I will go back to the K2 for reading.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll read the news, magazines via Zinio, these boards, even do some light web browsing on the Fire, but my K3 is still my best friend when it comes to books. My SO makes fun of me but I really do need a bigger bag now that I'm lugging both of these babies around!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I still love my Touch. Its just more comfortable to reading. Both devices serve their purpose.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I definitely still use my K3 for book reading.  On the Fire though, I read a fair amount via the web browser or the Pulse app, which I really like. PDFs are easier to read on the Fire as well. 

@Fuschiahedgehog, You can also just tap on the right or left side of the screen to turn the page instead of having to swipe.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

i use the touch more but I do take my fire to work read for like 30-40 minutes than play a game, gives me a nice break in the day. I have read on the fire for 90 minutes or so but the brightness is down to about half, I like the way it reads but to be honest could not give up my e ink...


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I own a K2 an iPad and as of last night I also have a Fire (I finally broke down after playing with one at Target). While I like the tables for magazines, videos and apps I don't think they will ever replace an eink kindle for my everyday reading. I don't ever leave the house without my K2.


This is me as well, except I use my BabyK.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Dragle said:


> I definitely still use my K3 for book reading. On the Fire though, I read a fair amount via the web browser or the Pulse app, which I really like. PDFs are easier to read on the Fire as well.
> 
> @Fuschiahedgehog, You can also just tap on the right or left side of the screen to turn the page instead of having to swipe.


Yep... I still prefer the button. Hard to describe, but I have issues with my thumb joints and for some reason the physical button just works better. May have something to do with the weight of the device, especially when holding it for long periods of time. Or it could be practice. Either way, my boys can rest assured that I will not be stealing their Fires any time soon


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I feel bad for my K2. I've been reading mostly on my Fire.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't like reading on the Fire for extended lengths of time. I use both my regular kindle and my fire every day.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I still read on my K3.  I wish I liked reading on the Fire, but it is so bright it hurts my eyes.  I do prefer the buttons too.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

I use the K3 because my eyes do not like backlighting for an extended time. Took a poll of this pt and some people travel w/both, using them for different purposes. 

Also, I haven't traveled lately, stuck to the keyboard, so that's best for the Fire usage, but I wonder what will happen to Netbooks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use both.  Depends on my mood.  Depends on what's handy.  The K4 mostly around home. . .though the Fire has the newspaper.  K3 lives in my purse and goes where I go.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Especially if I want to read for longer periods of time or lose myself in a book, I reach for an e-ink Kindle.
The Fire is more for other entertainment means - surfing the web, playing games, checking email, etc.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I still use my K3 the same way I did before buying my Fire. I never intended to read on my Fire, books that is. I don't do well with long term reading on backlit. Its better though than I thought on it. But even the lowest brightness setting on the Fire is still to much glow for me for long periods. I have read a little in bed with the Fire, but compared to my K3, it goes very slow. Somehow my eyes get distracted by the glow I guess. Its like I can't get lost in the book on a backlit device. I have no clue how to explain that. The e ink just disappears and I am gone inside the story. 

But I got my Fire for other things. Movies, TV, watching tennis streams, light surfing, and lets not forget, playing those darn addicting games.  .

Heck, I have even shopped Amazon from the Fire. They make it way to easy


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

I use my Touch for most of my reading. I only read on the Fire for short periods of time when it's dark and I don't want to bother clipping a light onto the Touch.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I use both daily, too (K3 and fire)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I use a Touch and the Fire. I use both daily. I read mostly on the Touch because I prefer the eink.  I use the Fire for surfing, watching videos, etc.

I really love both of them. We just returned from a trip and instead of taking the laptop, we took the Fire. It hooked up flawlessly to each Wifi network and the portability was wonderful.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been using both my Fire and Touch, including reading on both.  The Touch / e-ink readers are still lighter weight for taking with.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I prefer book reading on my e-ink kindle.  I'm sure having fun with my fire though.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I still read the book exclusively on my e-ink Kindle.  The Fire is for games, occasional music, etc.  I have not downloaded a single book to the Fire.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I use both too.  I mainly use the fire at home for reading and my k3 with 3g when I'm on the go.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I read on my K3 and do about everything else on the Fire. I found when I got an iPad that even though it's an excellent reader, it's too easy to stop reading and check email, web surf, run apps, etc.  Same thing with the Fire.

So I still use my K3 for reading, and I love it.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Still using my K2 for reading. Love e ink too much to give it up. Love surfing the net with Ember though. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I read on both.  The Fire is my bedtime reader.  And I'm finding I'm more inclined to pick up the Fire for reading in low light situations, rather than using a book light.  But eInk on my K3 or (since yesterday) BabyK is still my first choice for a long reading session - and there are no distractions to pull me away from my book.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I definitely still read a lot on my e-ink K3.  I use it for any extended reading around the house, and would always want to have it with me on a trip.  I am finding that I prefer to take my Fire with me on a daily basis (commuting and short excursions).  I like the fact that there is more to keep me occupied beyond just books.  That said, I am finding that I don't read quite as much as I did before the Fire.  That's a little troubling, but I expect to increase my reading once the "newness" has worn off.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't used my K-2 since I got my Fire. Then again, my sister's taken it over, so I suppose she can have it.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

JustinDennis said:


> The Fire looks awesome, but how does it pair with your e-ink Kindle (if you have one)? Do you still use the e-ink? Or has it been collecting dust while you revel in the awesomeness of your Fire?


The Fire is the "let's surf the Net, play some games, and do some light-reading" machine. 
The Kindle keyboard is the serious reading machine. The e-ink screen is designed for long periods of reading.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I just got my Fire yesterday and while I do love it, I am going to hold onto my K3, as during the warmer months I do a lot of outdoor, direct sun reading.  My plan is to use the Fire as my nighttime/in the dark reading device and as a wifi internet device.  I think they both serve a particular purpose independent of one another.


----------



## Marie-Nicole Ryan (Mar 29, 2010)

My Kindle V1 has been gathering dust ever since my Kindle Fire was delivered.


----------



## acemics (Nov 7, 2011)

Since I got my fire on release day I have not touched my K2 at all.  As mentioned by others, I have no issues reading on the fire, even for extended periods.  Since the cold weather has set in here in New England I have not done much reading outside so glare / sunlight has not been an issue yet. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered a Touch and a Fire when they were released. I still use my Touch tor reading. I like the eink screen. I love the Fire, but I use it mostly for videos, surfing and games.  

I won't give up my eink reader! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't read any books on the Fire.  I do like newspapers and magazines on it, however.  Eink is just really a lot easier for book reading.  The K2 is also a lot easier to hold than the Fire due to the weight difference.  I'm having fun with the Fire, learning about it's various features and especially playing games.  If I had to choose between the Fire and my K2, the K2 wins easily.  FWIW


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have both a kindle keyboard and a fire and I use my kindle keyboard for reading and my fire for all the games music movies and surfing the web.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Fire for surfing. Kindles for books.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I do the same as Toby. My fire (Calcifer)  for surfing the net and watching movies but my k3(watson)  is for reading. The thing that is been collecting dust is my netbook, which I mainly use for school (and I am kn break and I like to avoid it) 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I still use my k2 for reading and my fire for playing!  I love having both! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

>Fire Owners: Do you still use e-ink Kindles?

You bet!  I still use my e-Ink Kindles all the time.

I have one book that I want to read on my Fire.  I am not enjoying the experience it at all.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> The thing that is been collecting dust is my netbook, which I mainly use for school (and I am kn break and I like to avoid it)


I'm the same way. I've only used my netbook one time in the last few weeks (during school break. It's so much more convenient to grab my Fire when I need to surf the web as opposed to getting up to grab my netbook, take it out of its case, turn it on, and then wait 5 minutes for it to boot up.


----------

